# Heres something to think about.



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Much of the talk lately in ND has revoloved around rural economics and ways to keep people in this state. 
It is important to realize that there isn't much to offer a young person in ND. The night life is not to exciting compared to other places (yes I am young and like to party). The wages in this state are not what one would call high in relation to other areas of the country and the winters are terribly cold. 
So what does this leave a person like me to look forward to ( I am 22, in college and about to graduate). I go to school at NDSU and I can say for me this has been one of the best times of my life. The people are friendly the crime is low and the hunting is great. But my decision to live in this state hinges completely on the hunting and its quality. If that goes to hell, I will be gone. 
The hospitality associations, the governor and many other special interest groups want to get all of the money into this state that they can but in doing so may destroy the very reason that many people live in ND. Now I know that not everyone is into hunting and fishing and this may not weigh into their decision to live in ND but for me it does and I know alot of people that feel the same way that I do. It takes a lot of extra hunters to replace me if I'm making 25 to 50 thousand a year and spending it in this state.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

exactly right, i'm in the same situation


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

make sure you send that to your legislators


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I am right there with you, except I am just getting ready to graduate highschool. If ND hunting opportunities continue in the same path as they are now, I am out of here. I never here someone mention that when they are talking about economic developement. What is the incentive for someone like me to stay of the hunting sucks and I am making less pay than I could elsewhere? Nodak is an awesome place, but lets face it, there just isn't much here to offer our youth.


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Rap is right!! Send your comments to the Legislators. Would not hurt to send it to our ONE TERM Governer.

We all need to speak up.

Dean


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

You young folks echo a clear and powerful message. Not only do young people want to stay in the state for the outdoor experiences-so do some of us older folks. I graduated from college in 1987 and moved to the east coast for almost 7 years- I made great money- but did not like the crowds, or the inability to hunt & fish without being surrounded by bunches of people. I moved back here for the ND Outdoors and took a $30,000 a year cut in pay to do so. I am older than some of you on this site- but I couldn't agree more- if the hunting and fishing opportunities go to hell- I would leave this state tomorrow :eyeroll: State government and their "youth initiative" is such a joke I can't even believe someone proposed it  Nothing against our youth- but if a graduate can leave the state and make $20,000-$30,000 a year more and live in a area with nightlife and lots of opportunity- I hardly doubt a $1000 tax credit is going to keep them around :roll: In addition, if I understand the bill correctly- a youth would have to make in excess of $40,000 per year to take the full credit- Now tell me how many 1st year college graduates who opt to stay in ND are going to make that kind of money  HOWEVER, if the state officials would open their damn eyes they would see that outdoor opportunities and small town living is what keeps these kids here or brings them back. I have never met a youth that came back to ND for money- they come back because this is home and what they enjoyed as a kid and I am one of them! The answer is more good paying jobs and quality outdoors experiences & opportunities!


----------

